# Matt orange R34 GTR



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

I think the colour looks cool, car could just have some more serious bodyworks, like Z-Tune bonnet and fenders, as well as a wide rear arch and carbon bits.


----------



## MGT Motorsport Ltd (Aug 19, 2005)

Oh 

I like this car big time MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Looks good yea, I agree though it would look even better with some more/better kit, to set off the unique colour.


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

thats a wrap guys


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

bigchris350 said:


> thats a wrap guys


Thought the same, but not sure . . . would be cool if its a wrap.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Looked strange in green,looks strange in matt orange....think the original white was best:thumbsup:


----------



## Sofa King Lazy (Sep 10, 2007)

Looks good in Orange!


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Strangley i like that alot.


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

MGT said:


> Oh
> 
> I like this car big time MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


Chav! lol

Ozz


----------



## gibson (Feb 21, 2005)

Not a fan, what is the paint code A.S.B.O orange .. You have taste Lux but not you best work..


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

gibson said:


> Not a fan, what is the paint code A.S.B.O orange .. You have taste Lux but not you best work..


LOL dude what work??, since when do I paint cars???


----------



## gibson (Feb 21, 2005)

Lol ...No .. Not painting them ....finding the pictures and showing them on here. Good work was the Nismo R34 that you photoshopped the image the white one.?


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

gibson said:


> Lol ...No .. Not painting them ....finding the pictures and showing them on here. Good work was the Nismo R34 that you photoshopped the image the white one.?


Thanks . .lol, still working on the white one, but this time for real and its gonna be red probably.


----------



## Darren-mac (May 13, 2009)

Looks great apart from the stickers. It's something different


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

I like it a little different!


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Looks really nice :clap:

I'm just not sure about those chrome stickers tho...


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

It does it for me!


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

It's nice, but too F+F in my opinion, would like to see it without the side decals.


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

looks good except for the lame chrome decals


----------



## DanySkyline (Dec 4, 2006)

it just perfect! those rims looks pretty well with matt orange!


----------



## gibson (Feb 21, 2005)

gtrlux said:


> Thanks . .lol, still working on the white one, but this time for real and its gonna be red probably.


and four door or 2


----------



## dap_skyline (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi Chris,

Nice nice, were you here to take the pictures from the new paint work of the car from pcrl.


----------



## lofa (Dec 20, 2009)

like this one?


----------



## Ruff McMuff (Aug 3, 2010)

Not keen on the decals. But I like the orange!


----------



## supraph (Oct 9, 2009)

i like it!


----------



## Brains (Jul 6, 2010)

I'd like to see more!


----------



## YokoAE86 (May 23, 2007)

mmm, thats a sweet orange!


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Here is my car...










Hope you like...

Peace

AJ


----------



## EMAGDNIM (Nov 17, 2008)

It looked strange at first, but I'm diggin' that colour now. Just lose the chrome.


----------



## FeastJapan (Oct 21, 2008)

Single stage matte colors are becoming real popular over here. Just last night I seen an SL65 Merc in matte pearl. Though it may have been a factory color option.


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

anilj said:


> Here is my car...
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Sorry not sure what happened to the first pic....


----------



## graham1987 (Jul 29, 2010)

Love the colour, nice and unique


----------

